# Official Pokedex 3D QR code thread



## Jake

All Pokemon with a QR code will be displayed below;


Spoiler


































Each one originally had it's own image under it's spoiler. But I could only have 47 images per post. So I did this method, the QR's are random, and there isn't a Victini, Zekrom, Reshiram, or the trio QR codes. A full list of which Pokemon has what QR can be found here


The easiest way to scan all QR codes is to open the spoiler. Open the AR Viewer on the Pokedex and move the DS around all the codes. you will eventually unlock all codes in your sticker book except 9. I also got Virizions data by scanning these codes so yeah I'll upload the QR code soon.



Spoiler: Virzion code













Spoiler: Cobalion code













Spoiler: Terrakion code













Spoiler: Zekrom code













Spoiler: Reshiram code













Spoiler: Victini code













Spoiler: Random code (will show a random Pokemon)













Spoiler: All QR codes on one sheet (from Victini - Kyurem)











Virzion, Cobaloin, Terrakion, Reshiram, Zekrom and Victini's data are automatically recorded once you scan them.

*Remember to take a photo of each Pokemon to get  a sticker!!*


----------



## Psychonaut

3 days and already a cheat book?  heh.

so, where would these QR codes have been, anyway?  gamestops and things?  cuz that's kinda a hard thing to centralize..


----------



## Jake

They do work because I have all of them in my Sticker book. I can 100% guarantee it.

Every Pokemon in Unova is listen except Victini btw.. Every Pokemond code is displayed. With the exception of Keldeo, Meloetta and Genesect, which will not have QR codes until Nintendo officially releases the Pokemon, so don't bother looking for them


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So scanning the legendary AR Codes automatically adds them to your dex? Sweet.


----------



## easpa

That's pretty nice. Too bad I don't have a 3DS. D':


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> So scanning the legendary AR Codes automatically adds them to your dex? Sweet.


 
indeed it does.


----------



## rafren

Went crazy when I tried scanning all of them at once. xD


----------



## Jake

Lol. You have to like move over them individually. Or collect lots of stickers.


----------



## crazyredd45

wish that you could do the same for all the pokemon as you can do with the legendarys


----------



## Trent the Paladin

rafren said:


> Went crazy when I tried scanning all of them at once. xD


 
Haha, mine too. I'm surprised it didn't croak. The constant ding had me worried a bit.


----------



## Tyeforce

Protip: Don't scan all of the AR Markers if you want to choose which 3 Pok?mon you get everyday from SpotPass. If you scan an AR Marker for a Pok?mon you don't have in your Pok?dex, you'll get that Pok?mon the next time you receive new data from SpotPass. That is, if you've only scanned up to 3 Pok?mon that you don't have. If you've scanned any more than 3, 3 will be chosen at random from all of the ones you've scanned...meaning that if you've scanned all of them, it's all completely random again.


----------



## crazyredd45

Tyeforce said:


> Protip: Don't scan all of the AR Markers if you want to choose which 3 Pok?mon you get everyday from SpotPass. If you scan an AR Marker for a Pok?mon you don't have in your Pok?dex, you'll get that Pok?mon the next time you receive new data from SpotPass. That is, if you've only scanned up to 3 Pok?mon that you don't have. If you've scanned any more than 3, 3 will be chosen at random from all of the ones you've scanned...meaning that if you've scanned all of them, it's all completely random again.


Thats really handy, that will come in useful


----------



## Tyeforce

Spoiler: Point your 3DS at this and see the awesomeness.


----------



## Jake

I would if I could find it...


Pointed it at it. Not too much of a big deal, but it is good.


----------



## crazyredd45

my 3ds is dead but i can see that it would look awesome


----------

